# WOC exhibit judging



## berrywoodson (Jan 25, 2008)

It is amazing that Frank Smith's exhibit was not voted the best at the World Orchid Conference. As far as diversity and plant quality, it is a travesty that it did not get Grand Champion.


----------



## Heather (Jan 25, 2008)

Who did?


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 25, 2008)

Heather said:


> Who did?



RF Orchids

Ramon


----------



## Roy (Jan 25, 2008)

RF Orchids - Miami, WOC - Miami ?????????? Couldn't be. Anyone have a pic of their display ???


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Jan 25, 2008)

There are several very nice displays at this show. KS's exhibit is one. RF was another. I believe KS was voted the reserve grand champion, but can't remember at this moment. 

Both displays were very nice. However, KS has more paphs than pretty much anyone else. Plus their paphs are SO BIG! Since I'm partial to them, I MIGHT agree about the displays, but I was not on the team that made the decision and I believe the RF display is certainly worthy of the award as well. 

Just my humble opinion. 

Craig


----------



## berrywoodson (Jan 25, 2008)

*Woc*

Both are magnificent. As a neophyte, Bob's exhibit at the last WOC in Miami was mind blowing with his mountain of white Phalaenopsis with all those fantastic Vandas.

One of the parrots outside the Conference told me that the judges were deadlocked over the two exhibits of KS and RF so they threw a dart and Bob won. Bob certainly is to be commended at bringing this sublime event off. It is considerably better than the last one in Dijon.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2008)

That's pretty funny. Like how one of my teachers told me he graded the classes papers by throwing them down the stairs.


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Jan 25, 2008)

NYEric......I didn't realize it was you when I was giving you a hard time about the number of plants you were buying. I was the blond guy with real short hair sitting at a table with my laptop. You told me one was a present and I said 'what a nice present.' Too bad I didn't realize until later when Ramon told me it was you or I would have said hey!

Anyway.....RF did a great job on their exhibit as did KS. 

Craig


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 25, 2008)

I looked both displays over closely in the pics on multi forums, I would have voted for KS. I have also heard rumors a few rumors but I will not relay them.


----------



## paphioland (Jan 25, 2008)

I think that most felt KS was better. Judges seemed to since he had many aos awards in the display.
My bias is from what I have seen KS is better.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jan 26, 2008)

I would have picked KS, but when you are the chair of the show....well I guess you never tell your boss that his breath stinks.... just kidding...they both were good, but since I am a paph fan, I would have picked KS.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2008)

WolfDog1 said:


> NYEric......I didn't realize it was you when I was giving you a hard time about the number of plants you were buying. I was the blond guy with real short hair sitting at a table with my laptop. You told me one was a present and I said 'what a nice present.' Too bad I didn't realize until later when Ramon told me it was you or I would have said hey!
> Craig


Ohhhhh, OK, well I wish I had known. Did you get any nice paphs?


----------



## Heather (Jan 26, 2008)

Ron-NY said:


> I have also heard rumors a few rumors but I will not relay them.



Oh come on! I want to hear what the flamingos and macaws were saying dang it all! (pm me, you have my email...) Crap, that reminds me I still need to pick up the polar bears for our New Hampshire exhibit. :sob:

I'm have to admit I'm not even sure which one is Fuchs' (I assumed the vanda/mokara one) but everyone's been talking about K-S. That says something.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2008)

Everyone at the slipper forum. At the vanda forum they're sayng the same thing about the Grand Champion. :wink:


----------



## Roy (Jan 26, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Everyone at the slipper forum. At the vanda forum they're sayng the same thing about the Grand Champion. :wink:



Eric, where is this Vanda forum located, accessed please.


----------



## Heather (Jan 26, 2008)

Roy, I have a sneaky suspicion Eric may be enjoying the vanda forum only in his head....

(cough cough, grain of salt, cough)


----------



## Roy (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks Heather, besseaeitis setting in.


----------



## Heather (Jan 26, 2008)

hahaha...we've both had cases of that in the past, Roy, but I got over it.


----------



## Roy (Jan 26, 2008)

Heather, any sign of someone posting a pic of RF Orchids winning display ???


----------



## Heather (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm still not sure which one it is?!! 

I'm sure there are Vandas involved - maybe the one with all the Mokaras? I am not sure!


----------



## ohio-guy (Jan 26, 2008)

There are some photos of the RFOrchids display on another thread...Peter at the 19thWOC....you have to go to his flicker hyperlink...
the display has a background of rocky pillars that look like African termite mounds, Lots of White phals and purple and fucsia colored vandaceaous 
plants.
Over all I found the KS photos more interesting, banks of white phals just don't do a lot for me.

I don't know how to put a hyperlink connection to that thread, but maybe someone else can.
( I am not even sure if hyperlink in the right term!)
Eric


----------



## Gilda (Jan 26, 2008)

We just got back from FL and the WOC..my vote is for KS:clap::clap:...a lot of thought and work went into that display. The stream with the besseas on either side was sensory overload !! I have a few pictures still in the camera...give me some time and I will post some pics..don't know how good they will be.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2008)

It may be a good thing I didn't get to appreciate the rive of besseaes. Frank would probably not have been too happy about me swimming in it. :drool:


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 27, 2008)

I realy like Franks exhibit it was truly stunning!!!!!

Ramon


----------



## Heather (Jan 27, 2008)

NYEric said:


> It may be a good thing I didn't get to appreciate the rive of besseaes. Frank would probably not have been too happy about me swimming in it. :drool:




LOL!!! 
You are amusing, Eric.


----------



## PaphGuy (Jan 27, 2008)

http://www.pbase.com/rsetiawan/orchid_around_the_world

I think this is the link...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh yeah, I remember it, I thought "That's a lot of blue vandas!" Honestly I was running around so much that, besides becoming disoriented, I din't have time to appreciate the exhibit displays. I didn't even get a chance to look at Andy's Orchid's display. [Usually my favorite.]


----------



## DavidH (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm surprised no one has commented on KS' phal tree. It was amazing! I'll try to upload pictures as well since the only pics I took were of KS' display. Frank Smith spent over a year planning his display. In October, he added air conditioning to his greenhouse to start cooling it and covered it up at 4 pm to simulate winter conditions to get the multiflorals to spike. He timed it really well. The number of awarded plants around his display, compared to the other displays, testify to his great growing abilities.

On the disappointing side, Manolo Arias brought in a kovachii for judging from Peru and by his own admission, he moved it too early to the judging area where the temps were too warm and the flower fell off 6 hrs prior to judging. However, he generously gave the flower to a good friend of his here in the States so the friend could use the pollen in his hybridizing.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2008)

Woohoo, Pk x Rachel Kirk here we come!


----------



## gonewild (Jan 30, 2008)

DavidH said:


> On the disappointing side, Manolo Arias brought in a kovachii for judging from Peru and by his own admission, he moved it too early to the judging area where the temps were too warm and the flower fell off 6 hrs prior to judging. However, he generously gave the flower to a good friend of his here in the States so the friend could use the pollen in his hybridizing.



Is that permitted under CITES?


----------



## Candace (Jan 30, 2008)

Of course, I wasn't there...but by what everyone is saying about the plants that were for sale at WOC, I think CITES was away on vacation.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2008)

If he brought the plant in legally, the pollen should be legal also.


----------



## gonewild (Jan 30, 2008)

I assume the plant was brought in for display and not to be sold since all blooming size P. kovachii are still the property of the Peruvian government. Surely INRENA did not authorize the sale of one of the 5 original permitted plants.

Does CITES restrict the exchange of pollen?


----------



## littlefrog (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm pretty sure CITES restricts any whole plants or animals or any part thereof. Mainly designed to apply to ivory and rhino-horns, etc. It doesn't make much sense when you think about plant pollen or seed, but CITES isn't made for that kind of logic.

Anyway, yes, pollen is covered under CITES.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2008)

As I read the pollen wasn't sold, but distribution would also be illegal if the plant was illegal.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2008)

gonewild said:


> I assume..all blooming size P. kovachii are still the property of the Peruvian government.



Why?


----------



## gonewild (Jan 30, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Why?



Because the only legal blooming plants are still those that were collected in the wild and licensed by INRENA. Nobody has flowered a seedling reproduced from those plants.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2008)

Hmmmm, this gets scarier and scarier. Maybe I should have switched out the [flowerless] Pk in the display! :evil:


----------

